# How many 16oz jars in a gallon of honey?



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Honey weighs a little under 12 lbs per gallon.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195008


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

-Removed-

I somehow missed the term "'dry' weight" in original post. Apologies.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It should be just under 12, depending on how full you fill them.

It'll fool ya tho. I put four 5 gallon buckets (60lbs each) into my honey bottling tank and fill by eye and hardly ever do I get 8 full cases of 5lb jars of honey. Usually one jar or part of a jar short.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

2-8 oz jars in a pint
2- pints in a quart = 32 oz
4-quarts in a gallon = 128 oz so 
1 gallon (128 oz)= 16-8oz jars
or 10.66-1lb(12 oz) jars
or 8 pint jars or 4 quart jars.

Now if you want to break down pricing I worked a chart up to see what weight went in certain types of jars.I used a price of $5 a pound
an 8oz jar holds less than a pound and sells for$3.33666(I round up to $3.50)
a pint mason jar holds 1.4 lb of honey so I sell for around $7
A quart ball jar holds 2.75 lb of honey so thats $13.75 (I usally get $12)
and of course 12 oz plastic squeeze jars hold 1lb and sell for $5


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well,here we go again. That's the trouble w/ going from volume measure to weight measure.

Larry, you should have an idea now as to how many cases of jars you need so you know you have more jars than you do honey. Right? So, that's what you should do. Buy a bunch of cases of 8 oz. jars and some cases of 1 lb jars and fill up as many as you need or can. Then you will know the answer to your real question. "How many 8 oz and 1 lb jars do I need for the volume of honey I have?"


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

-Removed-

I somehow missed the term "'dry' weight" in original post. Apologies.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.... I had guessed 10 lb per gallon, so a real life number of 8 or so is OK with me. 

It looks like I'll have 2 gallons when I'm all done, 16 1lb jars will make nice stocking stuffers for family and friends. Time to order some jars and labels!

Larry


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

"approximately how many 8oz or 16oz jars can I fill with a gallon? "
There are 12 pounds in a gallon,60lbs in a 5 gallon bucket.
An 8 oz(fluid volume)jar holds.7lbs(by weight)of honey so 12lbs divided by .7=17.142857 so we can assume that you will get around 17-8 oz jars of honey per pound and you will end up with the .142857 jars on your pants/floor/fingers/and stuck to the inside of the bucket.
A 16 oz(pint mason jar)will hold 1.4 lbs by weight of honey so you will get 8.5714285 jars per pound.
I think almost anyone with a public education(like mine) should be able to figure it out from there.All you have to do is plug in your gallons and do a few gozintas to come up with a number.


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

8 -16oz
16- 8oz

there are 128 oz in a gallon.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

hemichuck said:


> A 16 oz(pint mason jar)will hold 1.4 lbs by weight of honey so you will get 8.5714285 jars per pound.
> I think almost anyone with a public education(like mine) should be able to figure it out from there.All you have to do is plug in your gallons and do a few gozintas to come up with a number.


LOL! Educated but momentarily confused! Read your quote carefully! :lpf:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Larrythebeek,

If you are talking gallons, pints and half pints, you are talking VOLUME not weight.

Therefore: a gallon is 8 pints or 16 half pints.

The weight of the filled jar is irrelavent and will vary dependant on the moisture content of the specific honey in each container.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, you guys are making this complicated.

If you order 1 lb honey jars you will need 12 per gallon of honey
If you use pint canning jars (16 fluid oz jars) you will need 8 per gallon (each 16 oz jar by volume holds 1.5 lbs, or 24 oz of honey by weight.)

So to reiterate:

(12) 1 lb honey jars per gallon

or

(8) pint jars per gallon


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

fish_stix said:


> LOL! Educated but momentarily confused! Read your quote carefully! :lpf:


I WISH i got 8.57 jars per pound!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Duh...Sorry...I meant per gallon.I said I was edu-macated...Not smart! After all this is Kentucky


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Fuzzy,by the way those were not the weights of filled jars but the weight of the honey itself.I was breaking down my cost and profit on the honey.The jar cost is another column altogether.


----------

